# New to forum/lab results



## mommy25 (May 22, 2011)

I have been Armour thyroid for 3 years (60mg). Started taking iodine plus 2 days ago. Below are my lab results from last week. My current Doctor says they are fine. I had a different doctor 3 yrs ago. I don't have any insurance and can't return to him. I am very symptomatic and not doing well - haven't been for quite some time. I know they found very very small nodules on my thyroid 3 years ago. But they were not big enough to do anything about. 
Would love advice...are these numbers okay?

MY NUMBERS RANGE

TSH (2.260) .3 - 3.0

Free T4 (.81) .82 - 1.7

Total T4 (7.1) 4.5 - 12.0

T3 (26) 24 - 39

Free T3 (1.8) 1.2 - 4.9


----------



## Sissy (Apr 2, 2010)

looks like you need a dose increase. the free's are both low in range. maybe you could call the most recent Dr and ask to have your dose upped a little...worth a try since you can't make an appnt.


----------

